# Feeding Betta fry.



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I've chose to use Infusoria. I just need to know when and how much I should be feeding the fry. How often and how much each time should I put into the tank? And how long can the fry feed from Infusoria?

Obviously this will be my first time breeding. I would really appreciate well answers. Any tips would be appreciated. And yes, I have done research on breeding, I just can't seem to find the answer to my question. :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a book that says to feed infusoria the first week or two and you can feed live baby brine shrimp on the 3rd or 4th day they are free swimming. Welcome to FishForum. I really don't know how much to feed but you don't want to feed too much because it will pollute the water. The fry need to be fed 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I have a book that says to feed infusoria the first week or two and you can feed live baby brine shrimp on the 3rd or 4th day they are free swimming. Welcome to FishForum. I really don't know how much to feed but you don't want to feed too much because it will pollute the water. The fry need to be fed 2-3 times a day.


Do I have to feed them brine shrimp, can I keep feeding them infusoria instead? Getting the baby brine shrimp shouldn't be a problem, I'm just wondering.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, yoou can feed them microworms or vinegar eels.Bettatalk.com has some good info on breeding and rearing fry.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

im working on my first attempt too and im going with brine shrimp. ive heard form my studies thats what gives the best results.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Microworms might be hard for me to get, and I have no idea where to get vinegar eels... :/ I don't have any credit cards so getting things Online is almost impossible for me.

Now I also have a large major river 10ft from the house, could i use some of that water for the fry? There's bound to be tons of micro organisms in it, right?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Microworms might be hard for me to get, and I have no idea where to get vinegar eels... :/ I don't have any credit cards so getting things Online is almost impossible for me.
> 
> Now I also have a large major river 10ft from the house, could i use some of that water for the fry? There's bound to be tons of micro organisms in it, right?


That's good. What I do is I put some live aquarium plants in a jar and siphon some of the water out and into a bottle until it's half full. Then I fill the rest up with treated tap water. Then I add a lettuce leaf and one cory cat wafer. Within weeks I have food for the fry. This is usually mixed in with microworms and BBS.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Again, good advice, MrVampire!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> That's good. What I do is I put some live aquarium plants in a jar and siphon some of the water out and into a bottle until it's half full. Then I fill the rest up with treated tap water. Then I add a lettuce leaf and one cory cat wafer. Within weeks I have food for the fry. This is usually mixed in with microworms and BBS.


How much of this should i feed the fry, like how much should i put in the tank at one time?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Again, good advice, MrVampire!


 Thank you 



Krys said:


> How much of this should i feed the fry, like how much should i put in the tank at one time?


This stuff goes a long way. Only a few drops are needed for a regualr spawn but if you have a lot of fry you can add about a pint of infusoria.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Great great, Now how often should I do that? like every 4-5 hours? or less?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Great great, Now how often should I do that? like every 4-5 hours? or less?


I feed my fry twice a day. Some breeders feed them 4 times a day. It just depends. My BBS hatchery is so good I can feed every two hours (but I don't).


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Great. Thanks so much.


----------

